# Question on a tasco 3 mega trail cam?



## jrgfva24 (Sep 7, 2009)

I had this cam for a month now and im not geting no pictures . Deers are eating the plot but cant get no pic .. Has anyone had this promblem before?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont take this the wrong way but its a Tasco. Trail cameras are one of those things that you get what you pay for. There are tons of cameras that are junk out there. If you are on a budget and still want good pictures look into a Primos cam. They are $99 and takes great day time and decent night pictures.


----------



## jrgfva24 (Sep 7, 2009)

it just takes pic of me everytime when i get to look at the cam to see whats on it


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How far is it setup from where the deer are eating. is it possible they are walkin by it and not stopping, if it has a slow trigger speed you will have a blank picture. Are you etting any pictures at all with no deer in them?


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*game cams*

also, you may want to check out moultries web site. you can buy refurbished cams from them that still come with a warranty


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I have one of these cameras. I did a little research and found out they are made by bushnell. I read up on them at Chasinggame.com and these got descent reviews (for a white flash cam.) I bought mine to use on a portion of my lease that is close to WMA land. I have had a problem with theft and vandolism in this area so I figured $5o is worth the gamble and I'd only be out a few bucks if someone stole it. 

I have been pleased with mine so far. I get about 250 pics a week. My camera is about 13 yds from a feeder. They are very simple and don't offer many programming options but it ain't bad for 50 bucks. I have 3 other moultrie cams and I think the trigger speed is better on the cheapo. Here are a few pics. 

Feel free to repost the pics my Internet Explorer is down so I'm workin with Mozilla.


----------

